# Pyrenees - west-east/east-west



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Toying with the idea of a coast to coast meander along the France-Spain border. There must be someone out there who's done it before, and any tips on when to go to have a chance of decent weather / sights to see / roads to avoid / etc etc would be appreciated. 

We'll only have maybe 10 days to do it, and I'm guessing that won't be enough. But we can save anywhere we don't manage until later! We'd probably choose to avoid French holiday weeks, and choose the 'shoulder' periods, either before or after. Again, thoughts welcomed.

In the past we've seen a bit of the Ariege region (and loved it), and bits of the French Basque country and coast a couple of times, but there are bits we've not seen, and nothing on the Spanish side really.

Terry


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

If you travel west to east, you might like to consider visiting a few Cathar castles on your way out and home, although with only 10 days you'll probably find it a bit tight.

This site includes an overview video:

http://www.creme-de-languedoc.com/Languedoc/sightseeing/cathar-castles.php


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Try to include the route from Pamploma to St Jean Pied de Port. There are a couple of not too severe twisty bits but the Spanish side is a lovely drive and ending up at Saint Jean-Pied-de-Port further justifies the journey.
Much further south on the French side is St Laurent de Cerdans. This is a Catalan town renowned for its special dance "The Cerdan" which. if you time it right you can join in or watch the regional competitive sessions.

Alan


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

The Route De Vin from Perpignan to Foix is stunning.
Bd..


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

> The Route De Vin from Perpignan to Foix is stunning.


And that road takes you right past Puilaurens Castle, one of the Cathar castles in my link.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all who've replied so far. My son and I did some of the Cathar castles a few years ago, but we wouldn't mind returning as my better half should be with us this time too. It's a lovely area of France. Puilaurans and Peyreperteuse are stunning (and not bad exercise for a waistline like mine either!) Yet to do Queribus. Other suggestions already made are also very welcome - been to St Jean Pied du Port a couple of times, but never ventured south from there yet...

Any thoughts on whether west-east or east-west is best? I did wonder if driving to the east would mean facing into the sun later in the day.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

West of St Jean Pied du Port running into Spain, the roads improve and are sometimes wider and quieter than those in France. There is a fairly long climb as you leave the town but this is not too steep. For some reason, the French side gets more attention than the Spanish side of the border which is certainly worth exploring.
You may not have had the pleasure of visiting San Sebastian and staying at an Aire, this too is worth a trip if you have bikes, for the whole town has bikeways from the old town to the shops or the beach.

Alan


----------



## AdieL (Sep 19, 2012)

I will watch this post with interest as we are heading for the Pyreneese in June. Cheers, Adrian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

In April and May 2010 we did from Perpignan through the French side of the Pyrenees all the way to Biarritz on the Atlantic.

Completely loved all of it.

We did the Dordogne on the way down and there is an account and some photos here. Hank the Tank Pyrenees blog 2010

Highlights for me were the big mountains in the National Park. Cauterets and Gavarnie. The cirque de Gavarnie is unmissable and the view from the Aire Awsome. Lourdes on a Saturday is very interesting when all the healing pilgrimages are going on.

Super cable car ride throught the town of Cauterets up to the Ski resort where they were still skiiing early May but 25 degrees down at the Aire. Two good aires there with hookup.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Theres a nice picturesque dogleg route from St Jean Pied de Port south into Spain via Roncesvalles then head east across to Isaba where theres a nice stopover in the village before heading north again back into France where we stopped at the top of Arette Pierre St Martin for a few nights alone with just the scenery.

Pete


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

depending on which month you plan to do this, and if you plan to drive up some of the major mountain roads ( do so if you can as they are superb as barryd says), do check the weather forecasts and road conditions beforehand.

not with the m/h but in a car, we had planned to drive over the Col du Tourmalet in early September when you would think it would be fine - nope, as it was blocked by heavy snowfall.

it can snow at more or less any time of the year in the Hautes Pyrenees so check the routes before attempting - but if you get good conditions, it's fantastic!


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Fantastic response. I'm more encouraged than ever to give it a go.
Many thanks to all who've responded. Keep 'em coming.

Terry


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

rosalan said:


> You may not have had the pleasure of visiting San Sebastian and staying at an Aire, this too is worth a trip if you have bikes, for the whole town has bikeways from the old town to the shops or the beach.
> 
> Alan


We haven't been to San Sebastian since 1978! That was in a VW Dormobile with 10-month old firstborn son - and m-i-l (who sadly has just passed away, aged 95). We got the ferry from Plymouth to Roscoff, drove down the west coast of France in late September and returned via Santander. Absolutely wonderful holiday. Maybe it's time to revisit.

Terry


----------

